# Best Dumbell exercises for Strength and Power



## Kozlov (Mar 11, 2011)

I am relatively new to working out and my aim is, not necassarily to look built, but certainly to be strong and powerful.

What are the best dumbell exercises I could do at home to help build strength and power?

Thanks All!!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Basic EZ bar curl is pretty good, and standard bicep curl and most traditional, if you want size aim for 8-12 reps, once you hit 12 reps easily go up a weight, if you want strength do 2-6 reps per arm, but you really need to be struggling after 70% of those reps and really push the last ones out to get total musclular stimulation. If your aching the next day you'll know youve done well, but dont confuse that ache with joint pain- which means bad form or poor practise. Hope I helped


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

- Renegade rows

- Dumbbell Snatch

- Over head dumbbell press

- Lateral raises

good routine

win it.

the first 2 are very good for strength.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

The only things you should be doing are big compound movements-

Squat

Lunges

Snatches

Clean + Press

Overhead Press

Bench Press

Rows

Weighted pull/chin ups


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Basic EZ bar curl is pretty good, and standard bicep curl and most traditional, if you want size aim for 8-12 reps, once you hit 12 reps easily go up a weight, if you want strength do 2-6 reps per arm, but you really need to be struggling after 70% of those reps and really push the last ones out to get total musclular stimulation. If your aching the next day you'll know youve done well, but dont confuse that ache with joint pain- which means bad form or poor practise. Hope I helped


He wants to be strong and you reccomended curls?

The only thing good about this post is you realise that once you have hit your trageted rep range to add more weight, thats a good suggestion for any one, on any lift, regardless of there goals (strength or size).


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Dumbell exercises? You could always do single arm power cleans


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

d.b snatch and d.b swing


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

One arm dumbell rows, dumbell shoulder press, dumbell bench press or floor press if you don't have a bench, lunges and single leg calf raises using dumbell for extra weight. If you have 2 strong chairs you could do parallel bar dips and find something to do pull ups with, single leg squats are good too or you could do step ups onto a chair again use dumbells for more resistance.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

DB Rows as mentioned. Try them staggered after you've built up enough core strength. Do your DB exercises hand/arm at a time I found this great for my personal strength functionality.


----------



## Kozlov (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks all


----------

